# Total Screw Up: Wrigley + Northwestern + Illinois Football Tomorrow



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So a year ago, when this was announced...
I thought it would be neat, but being that I am not a big fan of Wrigley as a baseball field... I was wondering how it would actually be.

First - They really screwed up the ticket sales. No announcements when tickets went on sale. Cubs season ticket holders had first tabs at the tickets... I ask Why?

Then most of the tickets were bought up and basically scallped at serious dollar amounts (balconey seats going for $200 each, bleachers at the same rate).

Roof Tops are selling for $100+

Anyway... then 3 weeks ago, the field was painted and shown.
The East (I think it was east) endzone, finished 6 inches from the BRICK wall.
So the goal post, and the kicks were going directly into the stands, and possibly the ball into the street.

That experience for a fan, would be great... and really neat.

Also, because of the dimensions, both teams were going to be on the same sideline... Okay, differnet but okay. (Kinda like basketball... but with 60 players, instead of a dozen)

They painted the outside Purple for NU... and some other fun stuff.
ESPN is going to do Radio and TV GameDay outside Wrigley, and really have a great atmosphere out there.

Weather is going to be about 45 degrees... UofI is trying to get that critical 6th win, after to debacles the last two weeks. NU lost their QB last week...

But now..... 
Today, the day before the game, they make an announcement:
http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/ncf/news/story?id=5824661

They are now going to only run OFFENSIVE plays away from the wall... so they are only going to use one half of the field basically.

AND... the teams are going to flip "sldeline halfs" at the half, so now NU won a coinflip today... and they get the "end zone" side of field for the 2nd half.

I understand it is a "saftey" issue. But:
1) Why wasn't this identified a YEAR ago. or 10 months ago, when the final plans were approved
2) If un-protected baseball players can run full speed into the wall, why is it that much more of a risk for football players... 
3) So what about the sideline that is only a few feet from another wall... in most games we see more people go hard to the sideline out of bounds, then out the backside of the endzone

I almost purchased tickets for the blearchers ($250 each), but didn't pull the trigger.

Sis-In-Law is down on that side of the field, and is now trying to get her money back, as basically they are not going to see much of a the game.

What a total mess....


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 2) If un-protected baseball players can run full speed into the wall, why is it that much more of a risk for football players...


My best guess is football players bring more kinetic energy into a collision with a brick wall. They are generally faster and bigger and heavier than the baseball players.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I understand it is a "saftey" issue. But:
> 1) Why wasn't this identified a YEAR ago. or 10 months ago, when the final plans were approved


Agreed. I kept wondering this myself... Who didn't know and why didn't they know? It should have been immediately obvious just from a quick measure of the available field that there would be problems, especially in the endzone.



Earl Bonovich said:


> 2) If un-protected baseball players can run full speed into the wall, why is it that much more of a risk for football players...


A couple of things... Football players are likely to be bigger and possibly running faster... and wearing a helmet that reduces visibility as well.

Additionally, there are likely to be multiple players running towards the same wall at the same time AND some of them will be trying to tackle the other guy who has the ball!

Gus Frerotte once gave himself a concussion running into the goal post celebrating a touchdown he'd just made... so it wouldn't take much actual play to result in some injuries in the endzone.



Earl Bonovich said:


> 3) So what about the sideline that is only a few feet from another wall... in most games we see more people go hard to the sideline out of bounds, then out the backside of the endzone


I've seen sideline issues before at some other venues, and wondered the same thing... Only possible savior there is there will be people on the sidelines who may help break your momentum.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

The Chicago Bears played there for years but I believe the field was rotated 90 degrees from the configuration used in tomorrow's game. I also think that the field is somewhat smaller now due to the placement of additional grandstand seats since the Bears last played there.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jerry downing said:


> The Chicago Bears played there for years but I believe the field was rotated 90 degrees from the configuration used in tomorrow's game. I also think that the field is somewhat smaller now due to the placement of additional grandstand seats since the Bears last played there.


Here's how it used to be: http://gapersblock.com/tailgate/2010/01/wrigley-field-to-potentially-host-illini-vs-wildcats.php










Here's the new layout:










Endzone:










And here's Northern Iowa's stadium which has a close wall:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't forget the Kibbie Dome:










Of course, I think the problem is 6-inches vs. 6 ft.

Will make for an interesting game I suppose, but at the end of the day, it probably wouldn't have been a problem to do it the way originally intended but is also probably a good idea to make the change.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

I have no problem with the safety first stuff, but I have a huge problem with the planning first off they should of went first to left center because there would of been more room and the Yankees with tomorrow nights Army Notre Dame game and the Pinstripe Bowl do it and the Giants with the Hunger Bowl do it. Second this should of been seen 10 months ago in the planning for this game and they should of looked at how the outdoor hockey game at Wrigley was set up. Lastly the communication this is 24 hours before a game and they announce these changes geez they should of announced it a week ago to give advanced warning. So I guess tomorrows game is the first Arena College Football Outdoor game.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Here's how it used to be: http://gapersblock.com/tailgate/2010/01/wrigley-field-to-potentially-host-illini-vs-wildcats.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting photos. It looks like it was no better when the Bears played there.
Do you notice how easy it is to say "Screw Up" and "Wrigley" in the same sentence? Anyone can have a bad century.


----------

